# [Gelöst!] Dirt Rally - Steuerungsprobleme!



## Eol_Ruin (1. Juni 2020)

Hi liebes Forum!

Ich hab vor längerer Zeit Dirt Rally bei Steam kostenlos erstanden aber nie gespielt!
Nun wollte ich mal "reinschnuppern"!

PS:
Ich hab leider aktuell kein Lenkrad und so spiel ich mit Tastatur!
Was aber bis zu Dirt Rally keinerlei Probleme bereitet hat!

Ich hab die letzten Wochen der Reihe nach viele Stunden mit *Colin McRae Rally 04*,* Colin McRae Rally 2005* und *Dirt 3* verbracht.
Nun hab mir gedacht das *Dirt Rally* zwar anspruchsvoller sein wird - aber das ich *nicht mal ein paar hundert Meter ohne kapitalen Crash* durchkomme wundert mich nun schon sehr 

Mir kommt es vor als ob die Bremsen fast gar keine Wirkung haben! 
Selbst auf gerader Strecke ist die Verzögerung extrem gering - auch bei geringer Geschwindigkeit!

*Frage*:
Kann das jemand bestätigen oder eine Lösung anbieten der Dirt Rally auch mit Tastatur gespielt hat?



*ADD*:
Hab die *Lösung *gefunden 
Die Taste für Bremsen war auf "Z" gelegt anstelle von "Y" 

ABER: Ich hab "Bremsen" beim ersten Start von Dirt Rally auf "Y" gelegt.
Das weiß ich - weil es das Erste bei allen Racing-Games ist was ich mache - noch bevor ich die Grafikoptionen etc. anpasse!

Nun hab ich aber nach dem einstellen aller Optionen für Steuerung, Sound und Grafik in Steam die "Sprache" von Dirt Rally von Deutsch auf Englisch umgestellt! 
"Deutsch" in Computerspielen geht gar nicht  - weder als Text noch Audio 

Und so wie es aussieht hat Dirt danach "selbständig" die Tastenbelegung von Y auf Z geändert! (wohl eine "QWERTZ"/"QWERTY" Anpassung)
Aber auch NUR diese Taste (!)
Alle anderen Tasten waren noch genauso wie ich sie vorher umbelegt hatte!


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2020)

Interessant. Gut das Rennspiele sich klassisch mit den Pfeiltasten nutze.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juni 2020)

Das kann doch keinen Spaß machen Dirt Rally mit Tastatur. Schon mit Gamepad ist das eine Qual.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juni 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das kann doch keinen Spaß machen Dirt Rally mit Tastatur. Schon mit Gamepad ist das eine Qual.



Ich komm mit Tastatur sehr gut zurecht! 

In den alten CMR Games 04 & 2005 bin ich sogar immer um einiges schneller gewesen als mit nem Lenkrad!

Natürlich ist es mit der Tastatur nicht ganz so "spaßig" wie mit nem Lenkrad.
Hatte früher eine Thrustmaster RGT FF Pro Clutch.
Da kam ich nach ein paar Etappen Dirt 3 ganz schön ins Schwitzen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juni 2020)

Ich habe ja auch Dirt Rally 1 und 2 aber wie schon gesagt das ist mit Gamepad schon eine Qual. Da will ich wirklich mal sehen wie du da mit Tastatur fährst. Kann ich mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen. 
Und ja auch ich kenne das von früher, Rennspiele (meist Arcade) mit Tastatur. Aber eine Simulation...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juni 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch Dirt Rally 1 und 2 aber wie schon gesagt das ist mit Gamepad schon eine Qual. Da will ich wirklich mal sehen wie du da mit Tastatur fährst. Kann ich mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen.
> Und ja auch ich kenne das von früher, Rennspiele (meist Arcade) mit Tastatur. Aber eine Simulation...


Hab grad meine erste Meisterschaft hinter mir - Platz 2 auf Anhieb! 

Man muß bei Tastatur-Steuerung halt im Hinterkopf haben das man die Tasten nicht dauerhaft "gedrückt hält" sondern immer "antippt" und wieder "losläßt"!
Vor allem beim Lenken ist das wichtig da man ansonsten zu stark einlenkt - was dann zum "Untersteuern" führt weil der Wagen dann über die Vorderräder "schiebt"!

Und auch beim Gas geben - vor allem auf lockerem Untergrund - muß man "tippeln" 


*ADD*:
Man muß bei "Dirt Rally" schon um einiges "konservativer" fahren als beim "normalen" Dirt oder gar bei den alten CMRs 
Bei den alten CMRs konnte man teilweise fast ganze Etappen ohne Bremsen durchfahren - nur Verzögerung durch "vom Gas gehen" reicht oft!
Das muß man mal bei "Rally" versuchen 

Das einzige was mich an "Rally" nervt ist das herumgefummel mit der "Crew" etc... 
Und das man zwar einiges Tunen kann - aber die Reifen kann man nicht selber auswählen! 
Das hat mich an "Dirt 3" schon genervt!


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2020)

Wobei auch BeamNG da bei der Steuerung und Fahrphysik recht anspruchsvoll ist. Und wenn man sich verbremst, gibt es ordentlich Schaden am Auto.

Mittlerweile ist das auch parallelisiert, so dass das starke CPU-Limit weg ist.


----------

